# NR == Not Responsible?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quick question...

I was issued a ticket with 2 violations, but I was unable to make a court date (I live out of state). The court date happened and I was sent the slip from the hearing. Under the "judgment" column, it says NR for both of the violations. At the top of the slip it says "*NO JURISDICTION*".

I'm assuming NR means Not Responsible (i.e., I don't owe the state any money)...is this correct?

Also I'm not complaining, but for what reason would the ticket get thrown out and marked as "no jurisdiction"?

Happy Friday 

-Kurt


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question...
> 
> ...


You won. Who cares?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I want my 2 dollars..


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't listen to these guys. They're jaded and like to screw with people. NR actually stands for "Nolle redemptio" which is Latin (old time commonwealth language). You've been found at fault and should send your money in ASAP (also Latin) or face further sanctions.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

5-0 said:


> You won. Who cares?


No kidding; I guess I'm getting old if the phrase "don't look a gift horse in the mouth" comes to mind!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

NR = Nipple Ring. These are illegal in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and there can be hefty fines.:jestera:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> I thought NR stood for "No Raisins".
> 
> "It's got raisins in it. You like raisins."


"These are my raisins, get your own"


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go around too happy just yet. Michael Graham, a radio host, is going through a sticky situation dealing with out of state issues.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/new-england/70713-talk-show-host-blames-rmv-arrest.html

"No Jurisdiction" just means that as an out of state operator the case will be dismissed.

HOWEVER

Reciprocity will take over and your license will become suspended in both states. You need to report to that court as soon as possible before the computer activity gets generated. If not dealt with swiftly, you're in for some serious headaches that will not go away so easily.

It's bad enough getting your license suspended in one state, but before you know it, it'll be suspended in multiple states.

A Massachusetts suspension will create suspensions in Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Connecticut, Vermont, etc.

It's like a virus, as soon as you straighten out one state it'll affect another. Take the time off of work if you must, but don't play games with this.


----------

